# Pop’s brine claims more victims.



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

pastrami from bottom round. Is nothing short of amazing!







picnic ham is beautiful. Won’t get into this until tomorrow, but I’m not sleeping much tonight for thinking about what’s inside! Will rest until tomorrow, then into the oven to IT of 200.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 1, 2020)

WOW.  Cant wait to see the ham pics tomorrow.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 1, 2020)

Man I am with PC that ham looks amazing! Cold smoked or hot smoked? Oh the pastrami looks great too!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

Hot smoked at 225 with the smoke tube IT 155


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 1, 2020)

The pastrami looks amazing. Bet the ham is equally good. Great job!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 1, 2020)

Beautiful ham.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 1, 2020)

WOW..  they look amazing...  but I must ask...  If you smoked the ham already to 155 IT...  why are going to cook it again ?  especially to 200` IT


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 1, 2020)

All looks good .  Wondering about the 200 second cook on the ham too . I have taken them that high and pulled them . It's great like that .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 1, 2020)

I’ll take the ham back up, just as if store bought, they are pre cooked too. Main reason is to cook it under foil as to soften the rind, turn it soft and chewy. We love that pig skin cooked soft. The ham, itself is resilient. Quality should not suffer. I snuck a couple small pieces off and it was most excellent. Very sweet, but great ham.


----------



## mtnlakeman (Feb 1, 2020)

Those both are really top notch. Nice work and I agree taking the ham up to 200 is a different taste experience.


----------



## xray (Feb 2, 2020)

Pastrami looks awesome!!!! I have one in the Sous Vide now that I used pops brine with.

Like!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 2, 2020)

after the second cook to IT 200*
















the power of injection


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 2, 2020)

Mouth-watering!


----------

